# Nitro Circus Ranger Jump



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## brutelyman (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow that some air for a sxs


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

OMG :bigeyes::bigeyes:


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

that would be one he11 of a head ache if they flipped on the landing. haha.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

That's Crazy high! Boom! out go the shocks


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

this guy isnt doing it lol


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

i wish i was that rich....to just not care lol. but nonetheless nitro circus RULES!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Please tell me that's Photoshopped. The landing is really going to hurt....rubber down or not.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks like they are gonna land on the down slope. They are ok. Do it again! Do a superman while yer at it too haha.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

love nitro circus!


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Down slope or not, yur bum is hurtin after that landing. Those guys are plain 'ol nuts


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Has anyone been watching the "Thrill-Billies" show? They are part of it but, I havent watched any of them yet...


----------

